# Reuse Sculptures



## uliveandyouburn (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm just sharing some sculptures I've been lucky enough to be hired to build over the last year. I got my fifteen minutes of internet fame in the summer of '09 after I got popped for stealing some orange barrels and building a monster out of them. That cheap fame has paid off in the form of several opportunities to build stuff for money. All of it has been running on the theme of bringing materials bound for the landfill to life.


Dinosaur made from construction barrels, pylons, and dumpstered lumber






Bigger dinosaur made from construction barrels and dumpstered lumber





Monster made from construction barrels





Tree of the dead made from dumpstered lumber, newspaper, glue, and used brushes from a city of Raleigh street cleaning vehicle. 





Knight made from obsolete street signs.





Preying Mantis made from old and/or broken garden tools (and a few bottlecaps for the eyes)






..and a project I'm still working on; a hummingbird made out of old lawn mower and weed wacker engines.


----------



## adanisback (Nov 1, 2010)

ha did you do the structure on top of a building in front of State in Raleigh?


----------

